# Original 1966 Aurora Robin Project Completed-pics



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Like to thank Tom parker again for donating the decals, it was a bear to position Robin to the base ,trying not to scratch the paint ,wish I had 4 hands, the left foot is off position a little, but the rest of the figure is positioned perfect, so I can live with it,are the pics too dark? This is my first Robin, never had it as a kid, lots of prep work on this kit, the fit was terrible, especially the arm and leg seams, but I love the sculpt and pose, all the blood sweat and tears are well worth it at the end.
I will be doing the Gladiator in the new year, because I have other projects to finish.
Thanks for looking.
Randy


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Pictures aren't too dark. Looks like the comics come to life! :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I believe its the nicest Built up Robin I've seen yet. Bravo!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Fantastic work Randy, they make a lovely pair! Really makes me want to dig my two out, but alas I've got several obligatory builds to finish first.

Thank you so much for sharing this build, and you are correct in saying the ends justified the blood, sweat and tears! My hat is off to you!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow! Ka-Pow!

And Holy Awesome Job! Truly inspiring work. Looks like I'll have to dig out my old Robin built-up and renovate! Can't wait to see the next one you build!

Cappy D.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Really nice work, Randy!! As always your patience (and talent!) has paid-off and produced a fantastic Robin. Thanks for doing the whole wip it was very interesting and informative. Excellent stuff!! - Denis


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Excellent! Looks like he just stepped out of a Dick Sprang drawn comic book. I love the subtle shading and the bright colors give it that comic book feel.

Easily one of the best Robin build ups I've seen.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Clean Crisp and Sharp :thumbsup: Super Job on a cool kit :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW! Sorry.....that's all I've got.......WOW!!!!


Wayne


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

After an excellent WIP thread, from which I've learned a few things BTW, all I can say is "STUNNING"! Beautiful work Randy, he looks great!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thank you all for the great compliments, much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Way to go Randy!!! You captured the comic book feel exactly - that is the nicest Robin Ive seen to date! Colors really pop and complement each other!!!!
Steve


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

Randy, you are my favorite builder of all-time. Your work is perfect.


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome work, as always model kit Sensei! Love the blue highlights in the hair.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again for your rave reviews, much appreciated.

Randy


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I can only ditto was has been said in all previous posts.

Great work!

I love it.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

That really looks nice, Randy! Thank you very much for sharing in your build, it was fun to follow along! :wave:


----------



## gojira61 (May 21, 2008)

Outstanding Randy, simply *outstanding!*

Seeing your work makes me miss doing figure kits. :thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again for your great compliments.

Randy


----------



## jim81147 (Mar 27, 2006)

Guys , for any of you wanting to do this build , I believe you can find this model here http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-ROBIN-TH...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c5138c3a3 It has about 19 hours left . Beautiful job buzz!!!!!
This guy has several figure kits . Since i dont model them I dont know if they are good deals or not . Just passing some info along for those who might find it useful.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

jim81147 said:


> Guys , for anu of you wanting to do this build , I believe you can find this model here http://cgi.ebay.com/REVELL-ROBIN-THE-BOY-WONDER-MINT_W0QQitemZ190341235619QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item2c5138c3a3 It has about 19 hours left . Beautiful job buzz!!!!!


Thanks for the link, but it's not _exactly_ the same kit. Head sculpt and decals are different, along with a few other minor details. Just sayin' ..........


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Beautifully done.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Click on this link and see original Robin vs Revell.Actually there is a big diffrence, original is always tops, imho.

http://home.comcast.net/~cinorjer/robin2.htm

Randy


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Again, you have demonstrated that you are the master of the airbrush!:thumbsup:

Fantastic work!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Unintentionally "Hi-jacked" another members post... Moderator, please delete.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Marc,

With all due respect, and you may not have known, but your post is what's considered hi-jacking a thread. It may be more prudent in the future to start your own thread to show your model pics.. and not use another's members pic thread. Just a friendly FYI.

Regards,

g.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Awesome work on that robin randy love the colors you used for him makes him jump right out of a comic book ! 

Robert


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

dont know how i missed this they look awesome together great builds


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

very nice job on robin.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Your work is alway great, buzz. Very nicely dome!


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Beautiful work! Absolutely inspiring. Keeps us mere mortals plugging along.....


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Randy,

Are you the one who did the build article on this kit? Yours looks fantabulous and I copied all the posts from someone on here a while back who did a full blown set of posts on how they built it. I have one in my stash to build myself someday.

Bob K.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes, look in the archives, i even exposed the dreaded punch mark in the face, first run kits didnt have the punch mark.

Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Somehow I missed this as well. Kudos Randy, this is one of the best looking Robin build ups I've seen!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Original thread: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=255358


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Superb job....love the choice of colours especially the green of the lab floor. To my eternal shame, I used a resin replacement head on my original kit however I have the original head parts so may have a go at recreating one like yours with a Revell re-pop.

Here's mine...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=257251&highlight=robin+the+boy+wonder


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

buzzconroy said:


> Click on this link and see original Robin vs Revell.Actually there is a big diffrence, original is always tops, imho.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~cinorjer/robin2.htm
> 
> Randy


For you history buffs the parts were actually altered by Aurora for the
"Comic Scenes" series which Robin was one of the final releases before
they axed it. All missing details were probably represented by the lame
stickers they decided on in the 70's.


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, before I forget Buzz you work rocks man, thanks for sharing it! :wave:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again guys for the kind words much appreciated, this kit is alot of work say the least, but worth it at the end.

Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I always enjoy your WIPs and looks at the finished build and this is no exception. I think this is one of my favorite DC kits and it's the first time I got to see the original head...I had no idea they retooled the head for the Comic Scenes release. Kudos, Randy, very nicely done!


----------

